# Houston carp?



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey guys, looking at getting into bow fishing, particularly for carp. Commons, not grassies! Anyway, not looking to hotspot or potluck, but wondered if anyone would give me some GENERAL direction on where I might look for 'me on the west side of Houston? I'll be on foot, if that matters. Thanks, any lead-outs appreciated!


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry, should be POTLICK, not 'potluck'! Ha ha! Thanks, guys.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

AND 'them', not "'me"! **** iPad!


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Mods, can you delete this thread - found the info I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## hou_me? (Apr 16, 2013)

well, what did you find? I am always looking for a place to go


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried Sims?


----------

